

Teens don't speak anymore: 51% would rather communicate digitally than in-person - russ5russ
http://attentiv.com/we-dont-speak-anymore/

======
arielweisberg
I rarely associate with youth, but I had an opportunity this weekend and that
was not my experience at all across the entire set of samples. There was one
quiet teen, but they weren't substituting with texting.

------
CHAT_SKYWALKER
people don't realize how serious this situation is.

~~~
twiceaday
Because new way bad old way good? People adapt.

------
n15m0
A lovely contradicting title...

~~~
matthewp01
What's contradictory about it? 51% is a majority. And...it also happens to be
true. Ever tried "speaking" with teenagers these days? Haha...

